# Insert stove with back boiler



## lainee (15 Feb 2011)

Hi,

Just wondering if it is possible to get an inserted stove with a back boiler fitted into new house, if so where and approximately how much should i expect to spend?


----------



## seantheman (17 Feb 2011)

here's one [broken link removed] and another [broken link removed]


----------



## Crodg2 (18 Feb 2011)

I have a oil central heating and solar panels on the roof. I now want to add a stove and a back boiler. I've never had a back boiler and need to run pipes?? I live in a bungalow house. Whats my opionions??? Is my hot water tank suitable???


----------



## villa 1 (18 Feb 2011)

You will probably have to change your hot water cylinder to a dual coil solar cylinder. Get a plumber to check it out. There may be a vacant coil on your existing cylinder. 
Your heating system may have to changed to accomodate the installation of the stove/boiler, that is, from a sealed system to an open system.


----------



## Crodg2 (18 Feb 2011)

Thanks for your help. That's great


----------



## Crodg2 (18 Feb 2011)

do you need a dual coill cylinder if i decide to hook up???


----------



## villa 1 (18 Feb 2011)

Yes


----------



## Shane007 (18 Feb 2011)

Crodg2 said:


> do you need a dual coill cylinder if i decide to hook up???


 
You will require a triple coil cylinder! You will almost certainly have already a dual coil cylinder; one coil for the solar circuit and the other for the oil boiler circuit.

You will now need one coil for solar circuit, one coil for oil boiler and third for back boiler.


----------



## villa 1 (18 Feb 2011)

Oh, i'm wrong again


----------



## Shane007 (18 Feb 2011)

Crodg2 said:


> I have a oil central heating and solar panels on the roof. I now want to add a stove and a back boiler. I've never had a back boiler and need to run pipes?? I live in a bungalow house. Whats my opionions??? Is my hot water tank suitable???


 
I am only quoting from the above information. Crodg2 stated that they already have oil heating and solar panels, therefore, they must already have a dual coil cylinder.

In order to safely connect a back boiler to this cylinder, a third coil should be introduced.

Nobody is trying to prove anybody wrong, just giving advice from the information given.


----------



## villa 1 (18 Feb 2011)

Correct !


----------



## Shane007 (18 Feb 2011)

We will be friends yet!!!


----------



## villa 1 (18 Feb 2011)

It's a work in progress We're all here for the common good


----------



## Crodg2 (19 Feb 2011)

Thanks for all your help and appreciate it. Going to just put in a stove in the kitchen area with no back boiler. What size do I need. My room is 25 feet by 25 feet?..


----------



## Shane007 (19 Feb 2011)

Dependent on how old the house is & how well it is insulated, 5kW should be plenty.


----------



## Crodg2 (20 Feb 2011)

Thamks


----------

